
Why So Many Entrepreneurs Hoard Secret Stashes of Domain Names - BobbyH
https://marker.medium.com/why-so-many-entrepreneurs-hoard-secret-stashes-of-domain-names-c834885c4ba4
======
rolling_roland
I've bought plenty of video games I haven't played or books I haven't read so
I'm not least bit of surprised that someone does the same with domain names.
In this case, however, the supply of the product is not infinite. So if you
happen to own a great domain name and you don't have time and energy to
develope it, consider letting that little bird fly away. Maybe it'll have a
great life with someone else.

